# Golden Steering Wheel Award for Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A great honour for the new Audi Q7: the German Sunday newspaper “Bild am Sonntag” has voted the high-performance SUV with the four-ring badge the best vehicle in its class and presented it with its “Golden Steering Wheel”. 
Prof. Dr. Martin Winterkorn, Chairman of the Board of Management of AUDI AG, took receipt of the award in Berlin on Wednesday.
Once again this year, the “Golden Steering Wheel” jury, which is made up of VIPs, technical experts and professional racing and rally drivers, had the chance to test out the nominees on a specially cordoned-off circuit. With its dynamic qualities, the Audi Q7 performed equally well on this terrain as it did in the categories design, equipment and comfort.
The “Golden Steering Wheel” has been awarded since 1975 for the best new cars of the year. This prize for the Audi Q7 is already the 15th win for an Audi. The Audi A6 was also awarded a “Golden Steering Wheel” in 2004.


----------

